# FORUM CONVERSION..........EVERYONE READ



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Well the move to our new home wasn't easy, but it appears to be working great. The only problem is we lost the last couple days of Information on the Forum.

For those of you who registered the past few days and are missing, I apologize, but please reregister.

If you're having any problems, please report them to the Forum Bugs and Gliches Section.

TO HELP EVERYONE GET AROUND, THE NODAKOUTDOORS LOGO WILL TAKE YOU TO THE HOME PAGE, YOU CAN USE THE TEXT RIGHT ABOVE THIS SCREEN.."Nodak Outdoors Forum Index -> Hot Topics" TO NAVIGATE AROUND THE FORUM. JUST CLICK ON ON OF THEM TO MOVE AROUND THE FORUM.

MEMBERS, you MUST be logged in to see the Members Forum. Otherwise it'll look hidden.

Thanks for everyone's patience.

Nodak Outdoors Admin


----------

